# Murray muscle bike?



## Melli25 (Jun 12, 2019)

Murray muscle bike?  Posted this last night on the wrong catagory. I got this today. 20$ I got them down 5$ since I drove 40 min for it. Bike rolls and moves freely. Needs tires and pedals. I’m not sure if this is a Franken bike but it’s neat as all...


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 16, 2019)

To call it a steal is an understatement. 24" wheels or 20"?


----------



## Melli25 (Jun 16, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> To call it a steal is an understatement. 24" wheels or 20"?





“26! I’ve yet to find any info. I dig this bike a lot. It just needs rubber and it’s good to go


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 17, 2019)

That’s unique. I’m guessing someone created that from a Sears / Higgins Flightliner (Murray built). No doubt well worth the $20!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 18, 2019)

The frame looks like my 24" Flightliner. However, this green banana seat bike has no bracket to hold the Flightliner tank. Without a tank bracket, it could be a Sears Spyder.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 18, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> The frame looks like my 24" Flightliner. However, this green banana seat bike has no bracket to hold the Flightliner tank. Without a tank bracket, it could be a Sears Spyder.



That would be coolest! I made my guess assuming there never was a 26” Spyder. Looks like fun no matter what.


----------



## Melli25 (Jun 18, 2019)

I think your right on the spyder! Looks awfully a lot like one except big ol tires!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 18, 2019)

"Here is some serial number/model number info that may help. It may be a Murray. 
I believe that your suspicions are correct. 
What threw me off was the *model* number 502-4512.0.
I believe it should have been stamped with a 6, like 502-46xyz.
505-4512's may have been from an earlier era (505-Monark?).
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wanting-info-1st-jch-vintage-bike.86875/#post-545477
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...-you-help-me-with-the-year.25184/#post-130589
46801, 46301, or 46901 might be more appropriate for a 1958-1963? Murray-built Higgins or Sears Flightliner.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/unknown-bike.10101/#post-46555
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/info-on-flightliners.6511/#post-30288


----------



## Melli25 (Jun 18, 2019)

686315 Is the number on the frame I can find! I’m not sure if that helps!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 19, 2019)

That looks like a JC Higgins or Sears serial number. If your banana seat bike was a Murray, it should have some letters in the serial number. (Such as MO for Murray of Ohio).
The  thread at the link gives some guidelines on Murray serial numbers.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 19, 2019)

The banana seat is an afterthought/kluge. It's a stripped Flightliner IMO.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Looks like the first numbers are actually 24x8. it is not a Sears, or it would have started with 502. 
X8 indicates that you have a 1964 Murray. 
Just my opinion.


----------

